# Who does more when not deployed, armoured or infantry?



## Denty618 (31 Dec 2016)

I'm still stuck deciding between the two, both look incredible but I have two factors holding me back from both. For infantry it's the large ammount of members which leads me to think we wouldn't be doing much and that all priority will go to members with longer service. As for armoured, I don't have much vehicle experience. I've been driving for 2 years now, can change a tire, jump my battery and do any other simple task but I'm albertan and pretty much everyone here has had to do all of the above within their first year of driving. I would go infantry if I knew I would have work but from what I've read, (correct me if I'm wrong) there isn't much too do. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace (31 Dec 2016)

We have quite a bit in various Infantry and Armour threads to give you an idea of what both do.

In the Army, Infantry and Armour, what you will be driving will be much more 'complicated' than your car.  In the Armour Corps, you may have to drive a Tracked vehicle and changing a car tire really has nothing on changing a roadwheel or track.

As for what you do when you are not deployed; you will be doing maintenance on your vehicles and equipment and going on courses.  It will be much the same for both Trades, except for the equipment and vehicles you will work on.


----------



## dapaterson (31 Dec 2016)

If you want to be most active when not deployed, go for Sup Tech.


----------



## sarahsmom (31 Dec 2016)

snipped


			
				Denty618 said:
			
		

> As for armoured, I don't have much vehicle experience. I've been driving for 2 years now, can change a tire, jump my battery and do any other simple task but I'm albertan and pretty much everyone here has had to do all of the above within their first year of driving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



There is a big difference between driving a car and driving a tank. The tasks you are describing sound more in the realm of veh tech or MSE Op, not crewman.


----------



## mariomike (31 Dec 2016)

Denty618 said:
			
		

> I would go infantry if I knew I would have work but from what I've read, (correct me if I'm wrong) there isn't much too do.



Life as an Infantry Soldier?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1897.0.html
7 pages.



			
				Denty618 said:
			
		

> As for armoured, I don't have much vehicle experience.  I've been driving for 2 years now



You have a licence. They'll train you on the vehicles. 
I had never driven a truck, but they trained me.

I don't believe Armoured Soldier Applicants require a Driver's Licence to apply,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+armoured+licence&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=gGFoWLPfAoqN8Qf7_pGQBQ&gws_rd=ssl

Valid Civilian Drivers License Required for Armoured Reconnaisance? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104046.0

license for armoured?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/32729.0/nowap.html
etc...

I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## CombatMacguyver (31 Dec 2016)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> The tasks you are describing sound more in the realm of veh tech or MSE Op, not crewman.



No Veh-Tech is gonna come and jump the battery or change the flat on your vehicle for you...


----------



## RedcapCrusader (1 Jan 2017)

If you want to deploy, join the Navy or become a Med Tech.

You'll rarely ever be home.


----------



## mariomike (1 Jan 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> If you want to deploy, join the Navy or become a Med Tech.
> 
> You'll rarely ever be home.



We have pretty much covered deployments and the highlighted  part with Denty618,

OP: Denty618
Will I ever even see the enemy? I don't want to kill, but I want to actively make a difference and p 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124790/post-1467769.html#msg1467769

In that case, do you think the Infantry trade would be your best fit?



			
				Denty618 said:
			
		

> My question is, will I ever get to actually deploy?



Possibility of deployment
https://army.ca/forums/threads/124754/post-1467061.html#msg1467061

Can someone throw me a friggin deployment????!!!  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103498.0

Chances of Deployment ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105273.0

Deployment Tempo  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.25
2 pages.

What's best for Deployment opportunities
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81264.0
3 pages.

Deployment probabilities  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104102.0
2 pages

Curious about deployment rates if anyone can help?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121073.0

Voluntary Deployment???  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98932.0

Wanna join, but what if I don't wanna deploy? (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89177.0/nowap.html
4 pages

Reserves and Deployment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102409.0
2 pages.

Deployment Tempo  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

TOURS AS NCM INF PRIVATE
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122685.0

Deployment length?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110691.0

Deployment duration 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/36345.0
2 pages.

Timeframe before deployment for infantry res
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110399.0/nowap.html

BMQ to Deployment Timeline  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87928.0

Deployment 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104765.0

deployment/rotation length 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/62699.0/nowap.html
9 pages.

etc...

See also,

Operations update 
"The Canadian Armed Forces operations monthly public affairs narrative is designed to give an up-to-date overview of ongoing Canadian Armed Forces missions in Canada, North America and around the world."
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations/update.page


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Jan 2017)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> If you want to deploy, join the Navy or become a Med Tech.
> 
> You'll rarely ever be home.



Go AES Op. I'll list the months I was deployed from the Sqn lines for 2016.

- January
- February
- March
- May
- June
- July
- October
- November
- December

I went away in September too but it was a shorter one.  August was block leave.  April was post-D leave.


----------



## mariomike (1 Jan 2017)

For reference, perhaps this discussion will be merged with,

OP: Denty618
Will I ever even see the enemy? I don't want to kill, but I want to actively make a difference and p 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124790/post-1467769.html#msg1467769



			
				Denty618 said:
			
		

> If I had it my way, I would spend 6 months deployed and 6 at the regiment.


----------

